# Buttkicker experience



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello All,

I need opinions on how many Buttkickers to place in a 20x13x9 dedicated, if any. My plan is to mount two LFE’s (using their amp), in the floor joists, under the house, directly under the front couch. Is this enough for that seating position? Are these just a gimmick or do they replicate an actual feeling of bass? Will I feel anything while using dual svs 20-39’s? Best place for a deal? Thanks for any help everyone.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want to do them, I'd recommend putting them in the framing of the couch. Trying to vibrate a whole floor isn't going to be easy and will cause all kinds of resonances.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm gonna move this over to the Ultimate Home Entertainment forum and I would suggest contacting Roman for a deal on Buttkicker gear. I don't believe anyone will beat his prices... :T He should also be able to assist you in how many to order.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Bryan,

I should have been clearer that the couch is more of a futon and running the cables to the seating would mean putting a small hole in the middle of the room through the floor to run the cables back to the amp. Otherwise the frame of a couch would probably be a better location since I could just turn down the amp if it were too powerful. I've read where you can put them in floor joists but I agree with you in resonances and their ability to really move the floor is questionable.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Nick,

I would not mount the buttkickers to the floor joists. This will attempt to shake the whole house, and the effect will not be great at all. It will also disturb a lot of surroundings and create resonance like Bryan said.

You have several options:

1. Mount the buttkickers to the frame of the couch, wire the amp to the buttkickers, and if you do not want/cannot run the wires to the couch, put the amp next to it and use wireless connection from the sub out on your receiver/peamp-processor to the buttkicker amplifier.

2. According to your dimensions you have enough room for two rows of seating. You can build a platform and set it on the kinetic isolators to decouple it from the floor. Then you can install the buttkickers into the platform. 

3. Purchase the HT seating with the buttkickers installed in each chair - this will give you the most effective, precise localized effect.


I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Roman,

Thanks for the info. My best bet is to save a little more and buy the seating. I've needed new seating for a while just wasn't sure what to get. I like the berkline but it may be more cost effective for me to buy seating and attach the kickers myself. Thanks again.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Nick,

Check the special I am running right now for the HTS forum members on the Berkline 078 recliners - only $425 per manual recliner + shipping. These are one of the most comfortable seats that the Berkline make in high quality - group 3 leather/vinyl combo. And this is below dealers cost deal... 

I would recommend getting them with power recline and buttkicker already installed. Yes, you can install the buttkickers yourself at later point, but the feedback I am getting from the customer when they do that - " I should have just ordered them with the buttkickers installed and be done with it".


----------

